# Canon SX700 HS SD card issues



## Mark. (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Im new to the forum and photography in general, i bought my mum a Canon SX700 HS for her christmas just passed to replace her low end Kodak digital camera. After a bit of research i settled on the Canon because of its size and ability to use manual, also with a great zoom too.

I also bought her a few spare batteries and SD cards as the most storage she had was an 8gb card with a good few 4gb and 2gb cards aswell.  I got her a 64gb sandisk sd card with a 45mb transfer rate, although after using up about 4gb of the 64gb available, it comes up saying "Image not recognised" with a question mark sybol as the photo thumbnail, when connected to the PC it says "windows cannot veiw this file"

I contacted Canon about this and i was told that the camera wouldnt take anything more than a 4gb card.. I find this hard to believe as its a modern camera with a modern SD card, it seems a bit backwards to have such advanced storage technology but the camera can only use 4gb 

I know people would advise alot of smaller SD cards as opposed to 1 or 2 big SD cards but photos are backed up regularly and its nice being able to shoot photos all day and not worry about filling up SD cards.

If anyone else has any insight on this it would be appreciated, i have searched around on the web but i havent found a definitive answer.

Excuse the long winded first post, id like to try get to the bottom of this as it ruined a day taking photos yesterday...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, if Canon says 4GB max, then that is what it takes. My daughter has an older ELPH and it takes a 2GB card max.

The 700 is 16 MP so a 4GB card should hold somewhere around 700+ pics on JPEG large.

ETA: interestingly, looking at the Canon website, it shows approx number of photos in all formats using either a 8 or 32 GB card. Odd that they would list it that way but it supposedly takes a 4GB card max.

Maybe a bad card? Or try formatting it?


----------



## Mark. (Sep 6, 2015)

Of course if the manufacturor says it take 4gb then fair enough, but i wouldnt be surprised if the advisor on the other end of the phone wasnt very knowlegable, you know how call centres can be. I also checked canon's website and it calls for a 8gb or 32gb card which is an error on my part, i just find it strange how the SD card stops working after 4gb of usage.

I have tried formatting the SD card 3 times but the problem has always came back, im going to check for driver updates and buy a 32gb SD card and see if the problem continues.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2015)

I thought that the 4 gigabyte single piece of media limitation was a FAT32 file block allocation hangup that cameras had gotten over yeaaaaaars ago....but maybe not! I know that in the early 2000's period, the 4 gig limit was a big, big problem on camera media, and that MANY cameras, maybe most of them in fact, could not address 4 gig memory cards due to the FAT32 issues.


----------

